# pls Review the price quotes i got for my i5 2500k build



## DirtDiver (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey everybody, yesterday i visited the '_nehru place/lamington road equivalent_' area of hyderabad called ctc. I got some quotes for my upcoming i5 2500k build. I was positively surprised to find that the prices quoted were much lower than what i read on this forum and online stores.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|i5 2500k|10200|
*Motherboard*
|MSI P67A-GD55|9900| 
*Gfx Card*
|Palit Sonic Platinum GTX570|19500| Now im not sure if this price is for the 
sonic platinum edition or the reference one
. Although i 
repeatedly asked
 at different shops..but all assured me its sonic platinum's price.(I think they were just saying it ) I doubt this is platinum, as platinum one should be expensive. (At itdepot.com its for 22k) 
*RAM*
|Corsair XMS 4Gb single module|2550| Ill add another 4Gb later for duel channel
*PSU*
|Corsair 650TX|5770| From primeabgb. (Will power this config with 5 HDDs. I checked with power supply calculators.)
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced-With window|5855|
|
*Total*
|53775
I went to 5-6 'big' shops there and these were the lowest quotes from shweta computers. Other quotes were also just +-100-200 on every item.

So do u think the prices are ok? :unsure
Cos they seem a little low to me..and may be they are quoting me prices of other components like 10200 for processor looks like they are quoting i5 2400. Similarly for graphics card, i think they are quoting reference design GTX570 and not the one im looking for. Similarly for the case..



*So am i crazy, or they are?* 


Thank you for helping me..


----------



## vickybat (Apr 29, 2011)

^^check the components yourself to make sure they are the right ones.


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 29, 2011)

Ya but all of them were like they would get the componets out only when i come to buy. I dont want that when i finally go there with cash..it turns out they were refering to other componts in the quotes.(eg: i5 2400 processor instead of i5 2500k)

One thing u can do to help me is tell me if Rs 10200 is a believable quote for i5 2500k? 

I dont think so..even though i asked 5-6 'big' shops for conformation..all of them gave quote of less than 11k for i5 2500k. How?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 29, 2011)

DirtDiver said:


> Ya but all of them were like they would get the componets out only when i come to buy. I dont want that when i finally go there with cash..it turns out they were refering to other componts in the quotes.(eg: i5 2400 processor instead of i5 2500k)
> 
> One thing u can do to help me is tell me if Rs 10200 is a believable quote for i5 2500k?
> 
> I dont think so..even though i asked 5-6 'big' shops for conformation..all of them gave quote of less than 11k for i5 2500k. How?



I guess Rs. 10000 is the *street price for i5-2500k* which is equivalent to the *online price of i5-2500*.

*Make sure that the proccy is i5-2500k indeed. If so, then you have hit a bargain...don't hesitate to buy it.*


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 29, 2011)

something is cooking... i5 2500k at 10k?? I don't think so...it should not below 10.7 or 10.8k at any place in india...check components properly...if it's really at such a low price then close ur eyes and buy it...


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 29, 2011)

I think the dealer might have just confused himself with i5-2500 and i5-2500k. So, check properly if its a 'k' series proccy.
If its really i5-2500k then surely get it.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 29, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> I think the dealer might have just confused himself with i5-2500 and i5-2500k. So, check properly if its a 'k' series proccy.
> If its really i5-2500k then surely get it.



Digitians are smarter than many dealers


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 29, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> I guess Rs. 10000 is the *street price for i5-2500k* which is equivalent to the *online price of i5-2500*.
> 
> *Make sure that the proccy is i5-2500k indeed. If so, then you have hit a bargain...don't hesitate to buy it.*



If 10k is the street price then i think the dealers were quoting the correct price. I was under the impression that ill get a quote of 11k at least(after seeing this forum + online stores for a month). So when 6 dealers quoted me 10200 for i5-2500k and Rs 9800 for i5-2500 i had my doubts. I thought they were talking about i5-2400 and were too stupid to kno.

But ill kno for sure only when i go there to buy the entire config..ill of course  check all the boxes. I have my biggest doubts over the Gfx card. I specifically asked for palit GTX570 sonic platinum..but the 19.5k quote seems low for that. Although they assured me that its sonic platinum(i have my doubts). Same for CM 690 II advanced with side window. 





bhushan05d251 said:


> something is cooking... i5 2500k at 10k?? I don't think so...it should not below 10.7 or 10.8k at any place in india...check components properly...if it's really at such a low price then close ur eyes and buy it...



Exactly! Even i couldn't believe the price. Thus the thread. 




saswat23 said:


> I think the dealer might have just confused himself with i5-2500 and i5-2500k. So, check properly if its a 'k' series proccy.
> If its really i5-2500k then surely get it.



Where ever i went i asked prices for both i5-2500 and i5-2500k. Every dealer quoted a difrence of 500-600 between em.
Lowest quotes:
i5-2500 @9700  
i5-2500k@10200


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 30, 2011)

Then no problem. But check the model properly before buying. I was asking u coz when i asked my dealers if they had 2nd gen icore proccy, they said yes. I asked them price for i5-2400 and they quoted me 9.2k. But when i asked them to show me, they showed me and it was i5-750 i.e 1st gen i5.
So, check it properly.


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2011)

well, if they are quoting a reference design GTX 570, AVOID IT. VRM issues - not good in the long run.

See if you can get Asus GTX 570 Direct CU II. (this is a 3-slot card though with a revised PCB.)

Else there is always HD 6970 2GB for the same price or GTX 580 @ 28k.


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 30, 2011)

ico said:


> well, if they are quoting a reference design GTX 570, AVOID IT. VRM issues - not good in the long run.
> 
> See if you can get Asus GTX 570 Direct CU II. (this is a 3-slot card though with a revised PCB.)
> 
> Else there is always HD 6970 2GB for the same price or GTX 580 @ 28k.



Ya, i kno. I spent the last 20 days reading about which GTX 570 to get. No way im getting a reference design one. I have only 2 options: either Asus GTX 570 Direct CU II Or even cooler running and significantly faster(with positive reviews) Palit GTX570 Sonic platinum. 

And no both HD 6970 and GTX 580 are way out of budget. I already overshot my budget by deciding to go with GTX570(my initial plan was 560 Ti).

_But on the purchase day(10-12 days from now) when they put the components on the table and the graphics card turns out to be the refrence Palit 570 or just the Sonic one and Not Sonic Platinum, ill be mighty pissed and ill not go ahead with purchase. 
_
I have a feeling this could happen as 19.5 is too low for Sonic Platinum edition. Its selling at 22k @ itdepot.com

Theitdepot - Palit GeForce GTX570 Sonic Platinum 1280MB GDDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphics Card



saswat23 said:


> Then no problem. But check the model properly before buying. I was asking u coz when i asked my dealers if they had 2nd gen icore proccy, they said yes. I asked them price for i5-2400 and they quoted me 9.2k. But when i asked them to show me, they showed me and it was i5-750 i.e 1st gen i5.
> So, check it properly.




If that happens either with my processor or the graphics card, ill punch him in the face. As the shops are 25km away from my place..it took significant effort to do my reconnaissance day before yesterday and it will not be easy to go there again. Ill now go next directly on purchase day.

Plus ppl say Hyderabad is supposed to be one of the IT capitals of India, if the top 5-6 big dealers here make mistake in identifying components it will be a shame.


----------



## eagle06 (Apr 30, 2011)

I also got the parts from the same shop, earlier quotes were like you mentioned.
But after i went for purchase it was diffrent 
i5 2500k 11000,. ram 2750etc i posted the prices in post your latest purchase thread check it out


----------



## akshayt (Apr 30, 2011)

Pricing IMO

2500k Around 11500+
MSI P67A GD55, only go if it is B3, otherwise go for Gigabyte UD3 B3, both are 9500
Don't go for that card, anyway it should be like 18-19k max. Go for AMD Radeon 6950 OC for 16k or 6970 for 21k, 6970 ain't VFM unless you want the last drop of performance. 6950 OC is close to a 570 and if you manage to unlock and/or OC it then it will probably beat the 570. Even if you want 570, go for brands like MSI etc and that should be like 18.5kish or so

Go for GSkill Ripjaws X CAS 8 for 3k, 2x2GB. Much better, especially due to dual ch.

Don't go for Corsair TX series. Either go for Seasonic or SilentProM from CM, or Corsair HX or above.

Not too sure about cabinet pricing. But for a similar price you can get CM HAF 922 which would be my choice in your case


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 30, 2011)

eagle06 said:


> I also got the parts from the same shop, earlier quotes were like you mentioned.
> But after i went for purchase it was diffrent
> i5 2500k 11000,. ram 2750etc i posted the prices in post your latest purchase thread check it out



Oh ****! How can they do that? U mean to say that the quotes will be diffrent and when i finally go for purchase they will not stick to the quotes??
Didn't u shout at em..that how could they change their mind? 

I too thought that the prices are at the lower side so every shop i went to, i took written quotes and asked em to write that the prices are inclusive of all taxes.


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 30, 2011)

akshayt said:


> Pricing IMO
> 
> 2500k Around 11500+
> MSI P67A GD55, only go if it is B3, otherwise go for Gigabyte UD3 B3, both are 9500



Ya he told me its B3 rev. Ill check on the box too at the time of purchase.



akshayt said:


> Don't go for that card, anyway it should be like 18-19k max. Go for AMD Radeon 6950 OC for 16k or 6970 for 21k, 6970 ain't VFM unless you want the last drop of performance. 6950 OC is close to a 570 and if you manage to unlock and/or OC it then it will probably beat the 570. Even if you want 570, go for brands like MSI etc and that should be like 18.5kish or so



I dont want to get a AMD card(not that they are bad). For GTX570 i dont want to go with MSI as only refrence design based 570's are available here. The GTX570 refrence design runs lot hotter. In India already the ambient temps are higher by atleast 15 degrees compared to west. So we can add 15 to whatever temp they quote in a tech review. 

My initial plan was to go with Asus Direct CU II based GTX570 but its not available. So on further research on other non refrence options i discovered Palit 570 Sonic platinum. Its the second fastest GTX570 out there + one of the coolest running.(And had great reviews) I went through a lot of reviews as i was apprehensive about palit as a company.  



akshayt said:


> Go for GSkill Ripjaws X CAS 8 for 3k, 2x2GB. Much better, especially due to dual ch.



G.skill isnt available locally. Im getting a 4gb Corsair xms 3 @1600Mhz CAS 9(though ill try getting 8). Ill add another 4gb module later..for duel channel. 



akshayt said:


> Don't go for Corsair TX series. Either go for Seasonic or SilentProM from CM, or Corsair HX or above.



Couldn't find a single negative review for the TX series + it falls in my budget. Of course Seasonic best, but couldn't find the 650W one which falls in my super stretched budget. CM PSUs are horrible compared to TX series and HX series is outta budget. Please specify the reason u think TX series is bad?



akshayt said:


> Not too sure about cabinet pricing. But for a similar price you can get CM HAF 922 which would be my choice in your case



CM 690 II advanced with window is 5800-6200 on online stores/local dealers. I chose this case as i want that external sata dock it has..as i work with lots of HDDs.

And thank you man for actually going through my entire specs.


----------



## eagle06 (May 1, 2011)

When i went to the shop , they have shown me core i5 1st gen i loled, they could n't understand when i said 2nd gen processor and they said same speed 3.3ghz...and one guy(dont remember his name) understood what i was asking for and he gave a different quote, gskill 4gb ram was 5.5k so I wen for corsair xms3 , no benq 2220 lcd, corsair vx550 ,numeric ups ,6950 card .
So i took benq 2222hdl, antec 620w,microtek ups and 560 Ti

And I bought this mobo for 10100 online price was 9500 


And i suggest to go for vengence ram(1.5v) as xms 3 is 1.65v, i had to bump the voltage in mobo to 1.60v to run it at 1600mhz(1.5v it was unstable).

Also when you go to ctc please ask for hyper 212+, N620 amd CM 120mm fans (4 in1  pack)  prices . Stock cooler is bad for moderate OC also


----------



## Joker (May 1, 2011)

get hd 6970 2gb if it is available and u cant get gtx 570 non-reference. 2gb vram will be better in the long run.

u can get msi 6970 2gb for 20.5k @ SMC.


----------



## DirtDiver (May 1, 2011)

Joker said:


> get hd 6970 2gb if it is available and u cant get gtx 570 non-reference. 2gb vram will be better in the long run.
> 
> u can get msi 6970 2gb for 20.5k @ SMC.



Ya i guess i can keep HD6970 as an option. Although i really done need 2Gb frame buffer..as the max resolution ill be playing will be full HD. In terms of raw processing power GTX570 trumps HD6970. 

If HD6970 is 20k at SMC, it could be even cheaper with my local dealers..



eagle06 said:


> When i went to the shop , they have shown me core i5 1st gen i loled, they could n't understand when i said 2nd gen processor and they said same speed 3.3ghz...and one guy(dont remember his name) understood what i was asking for and he gave a different quote, gskill 4gb ram was 5.5k so I wen for corsair xms3 , no benq 2220 lcd, corsair vx550 ,numeric ups ,6950 card .
> So i took benq 2222hdl, antec 620w,microtek ups and 560 Ti
> 
> And I bought this mobo for 10100 online price was 9500
> ...





I managed to make them understand which processors i was talking about so that wasnt much of a problem. Ram could become an issue as u said they sell 1.65v ram. Sandy Bridge needs 1.5v, although we can change the voltage in BIOS..but why buy the wrong ram. Ill make sure mine will be 1.5v. Thanks for  bringing that to my attention. Im sure XMS also comes in 1.5v version.

My mobo quote is 9900, ill try getting them to shake off a hundred or two.

And ill check the prices for hyper 212+, N620 amd CM 120mm fans (4 in1  pack) and update here. I too plan on gettin 120mm case fans and cpu cooler(will be purchased later). Ill be going to ctc on 14th or 15th. So if u can wait that long for price update be sure to check the thread.

And thanks for the reply.


----------

